# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  الحيوان الذي لا يشرب الماء واذا شرب يموت ‏(منقول)

## حافظ النور

*    الحيوان الذي لايشرب الماء 


 قال الله تعالى { وجعلنا من الماء كل شئ حي} الأنبياء 30 


 فكل شئ في هذه الحياة يحتاج للماء للبقاء حيا 


 وهذا تعميم على جميع الكائنات الحية 


 ولكن 


 اكتشف العلماء حيوانا لايشرب الماء 


 والأدهى من ذلك أنه اذا شرب الماء >>> يموت 


 سنتعرف معكم على هذا الحيوان 


 الحيوان الذي لايشرب الماء 



 هو 



 الكنغر البري 



  




 يعيش في صحراء أستراليا 


 لا يشرب الماء اطلاقا  



 مع أنه يعيش في الصحراء و يزن مابين 60 الى 70 كيلو 



 استأنسوه و وضعوه في مزارع وحاولو أن يشربوه الماء فكانت النتيجة 


 نفق >>>> أي مات 



 مع أن الآيه تقول 



 قال تعالى (وجعلنا من الماء كل شئ حي) الأنبياء 30 



 وهذ ا تعميم رباني لا استثناء فيه 


 اذن أين المخرج 




 الان ندخل الى علم الاحياء : 


 عندما درسوا هذا الحيوان وجدوا أنه بالإضافه لجهازه الهضمي والتنفسي والدوري 



 يوجد لديه مصنع لتركيب الماء 



 مصنع بكل ماتعنيه الكلمة من معنى 


 يأكل هذا الحيوان نوع من الحبوب موجودة في بيئته 


 هذه الحبوب (جافة جدا) >>> ليست فيها قطيرة ماء 


 بعد هضمها في الجهاز الهضمي تنتج غاز الهيدروجين H  

 والان ندخل الى علم الكيمياء  


 كلنا نعرف أن الماء مكون من ذرتي هيدروجين وذرة أكسجين h2o 

 وهو يحصل على الأكسجين من الهواء 

 فيقوم مصنع المياه الداخلي بتركيب ذرتين من الهيدروجين الناتجة من الجهاز الهضمي 

 و ذرة من الأكسجين الناتجة من الجهاز التنفسي ويكون الماء داخليا 

 ليظل التعميم الرباني 

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ((وجعلنا من الماء كل شئ حي)) صدق الله العظيم  
لا تخرج الابعد كتابة سبحان الله
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جزاك الله خير وجعل أجره في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*سبحان الله..يديك العافيه
*

----------


## Gold star

*سبحان الله
ان الله علي كل شيء قدير
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*لله في خلقه شئون  ياسبحان الله  * لك الشكر الاخ حافظ
*

----------


## yassirali66

*سبحان الله...........
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*قال تعالي 

( وترى الجبال تحسبها جامدة وهي تمر مر السحاب صنع الله الذي أتقن كل شيء إنه خبير بما تفعلون)

صدق الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

* سبحان الله
الذى بيده ملكوت كل شئٍ
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*سبحان الله ...
مشكور وربنا اجعلوا ... 
في ميزان حسناتك ....
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*سبحااااااان الله
*

----------


## khaled elamin

*سبحان اللة
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*سبحان الله. سبحان الله . سبحان الله
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*سبحان الله
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم، كل يوم نزداد إيمانا ويقين أن الله قادر ، جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

* سبحان الله
وهو علي كل شئ قدير
*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*سبحان الله العظيم
*

----------


## jafaros

*سبحان الله ،،، إن الله علي كل شيئ قدير
ولعة :
أنا إفتكرتو الضب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*سبحان الله
*

----------


## Deimos

*سبحان الله العظيم ...

جزاك الله خيراً أخي حافظ ...

*

----------


## كورنجى

*سبحان الله العلى العظيم
*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الدباسي

*سبحان الخالق
                        	*

----------


## السناري

*سبحان الله العظيم وفي خلقه شئون 
جعل الله هذه المعلومات في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## DERNA

*سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*سبحان الله 
لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين
جزاك الله خيرا
*

----------


## محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
اعاننا الله علي التدبر
                        	*

----------


## nona

*سبحان الله اللهم زيدني علماً
                        	*

----------


## حريري

*سبحان الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد نجيب

*سبحان القادر على كل شي ومشكور على المعلومه..
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*سبحان الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*سبحـــان الله ..... وله في خلقه شؤون
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ولله فى خلقه شئون
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*سبحان الله
*

----------


## az3d

*سبحاان الله
ربنا يجزيك الف عافية على المعلومة القيمة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*aaddil, abdelrhman, ABU AHMED, أبو اية, africanu*, محمد سالم, محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب, أحمد عبد القادر, مجاهد محمد الهادي, ميدو1, Aladdin, alajabalajeeb, alamal, Alkisar, مريخابي و افتخر, مرهف, Arif M, asimayis, معتز المكى, معراج, ayman akoud, az3d, Azmi shosh, azzreem, موسي المريخابي, الملك, الأبيض ضميرك, المحترف, المك عجب, الامين بكرى, الاستاذ, الحمادي, الحارث, السفاح, السناري, الظريف, الفاتح الياباني, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, النجم السامق, القطانى*, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ابو راما, ابو عمر, ابواخلاص, احمد محمد الحسن, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد الدباسي, احمد جبريل, احمد نجيب, احمر, اسماعيل, اصحاب السياده, dawzna, DERNA, بحاري, farandakas, hamdi73, hass6666, hishamkh11, جمال البشير, جمال بلل, خالد سليمان طه, خالد نوري, ياسر المشرف, ياسر صديق, , حبيب النجمة, حريري, حسن بدري, حسن بشير, حسن دحدوح, حسكو, جنوبى, jafaros, jamal85, khaled elamin, looly, majdi, midris3, mohammed_h_o, monzir ana, mozamel1, muzammil, رزان عبيد, nona, شيبا, osman, شعاع النجوم, RED PLANET, red star, reddish, shams-20, tgmt86, عمادالدين طه, عثمان خالد عثمان, عباس التنقر, عبد العزيز24, waleed salih, yassirali66, إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم, هشام احمدموسى, نادرالداني, نبيل فنجري, ود الباقر, ود البراحة, نصرالدين أحمد علي, كدكول, كورموج, كورنجى
مشكوريييييييييييين على المرور يا غاليييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

*سبحان الله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*سبحان الله.....................
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*سبحان الله  
سبحان الله
سبحان الله
سبحان الله
سبحان الله
سبحان الله
سبحان الله
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*سبحان الله وهو علي كل شئ قدير
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم 258

*سبحان الله
                        	*

----------

